# NET - Netlinkz Limited



## System (7 July 2010)

My ATM Holdings Limited (MYA) is seeking to raise up to $10 million through an Offer of up to 50,000,000 Shares at an issue price of $0.20 per Share (Issue Price).

My ATM Holdings operates in the ATM market. The Company has two business units, MY ATM Pty Ltd, as trustee of The ATM Enterprise Unit Trust (MyATM), which sells ATMs and Aussie ATM's Pty Ltd (Aussie) which deploys ATMs.

http://www.myatm.com.au


----------



## Dinipants (22 January 2011)

*Re: MYA - My ATM Holdings*

Just made an IPO, from 14th January at 20.5c, currently trading at 20c. Now that it's publicly traded I thought I might as well post. Here's the interview on FNN :

http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/archives/finance_news_network16820.html


----------



## robusta (7 April 2011)

*Re: MYA - My ATM Holdings*



Dinipants said:


> Just made an IPO, from 14th January at 20.5c, currently trading at 20c. Now that it's publicly traded I thought I might as well post. Here's the interview on FNN :
> 
> http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/archives/finance_news_network16820.html




Now trading at $0.09 !! I wonder if this one is worth keeping a eye on if it can become cash flow positive?


----------



## jbocker (17 July 2011)

*Re: MYA - My ATM Holdings*



robusta said:


> Now trading at $0.09 !! I wonder if this one is worth keeping a eye on if it can become cash flow positive?




Now at 2.5 cents!
Originally saw this when considering buying some ATMsm and wondered if shares were a better option.
I didnt invest in either, VERY glad I did not pick up shares!
Anyone invested in ATMs?


----------



## System (15 December 2014)

*Re: IWG - iWebGate Limited*

On December 15th, 2014, My ATM Holdings Limited (MYA) changed its name and ASX code to iWebGate Limited (IWG).


----------



## So_Cynical (21 April 2015)

*Re: IWG - iWebGate Limited*

From 9c to 39c in just 4 months, and if you were brave enough you could of bought way back (12 months ago) when the IWG acquisition was first proposed for around 4c - anyway now IWG have a MC of 230M with half of the MC escrowed till late 2016.


 Market Capitalisation: 230M
 Cash: 2M
 Debt: 1M
 Revenue: 0.25M ?
 US/Euro Patients issued: 1
 NTA: 6 CPS

Potential - some people think so.


----------



## System (17 October 2016)

On October 17th, 2016, iWebGate Limited (IWG) changed its name and ASX code to Netlinkz Limited (NET).


----------



## greggles (1 April 2019)

I was going to post about NET last week when I saw its share price starting to move on Thursday but I didn't end up doing it. In any case, it has continued to head north on Friday and today.

I don't know much about NET but after taking a look at their website and their Investor Update released on 27 March, it appears their main product is a form of networking called a VIN (Virtual Invisible Network). Their website describes it as "_a globally patented, award winning network technology that allows organisations to quickly connect sites, devices and staff over the internet through a unique network solution that is generally invisible._"

Their focus is now on China and they recently appointed a Chinese Director, a Mr Zhang, in February and they are "_ready to expand into new cities and provinces, under Mr Zhang's direction, to sell the VIN product as secure VPN replacement through the China Teleco Catalogue_."

The market certainly seemed to like the look of their strategy and action plan as outlined in the Investor Update released last week. They convincingly broke through long standing resistance at 4c on Thursday and are currently trading at 6.2c, up 21.57% from Friday's close of 5.1c.


----------



## greggles (10 May 2019)

Netlinkz looks like it's found support at 8c, having bounced off that level a couple of time in the last month.

Recently, Director James Tsiolis has been topping up his holdings. Four separate Change of Director's Interest Notice announcements have been released since the start of May detailing the on-market purchase of a total of 315,000 shares.

145,000 at an average of 10.47c on 30 April 2019
55,000 at an average of 9.25c on 3 May 2019
55,000 at an average of 9c on 6 May 2019
60,000 at an average of 7.9c on 7 May 2019

The Investor Update released on 18 April provided further details about their China plans as well as their plans for the USA. Details of short term funding were also mentioned.

The NET share price is currently up 8.05% to 9.4c today, having reached an intraday high of 10.5c. It looks like it's in the midst of its next swing up off support at 8c.


----------



## greggles (28 June 2019)

NET continuing to go great guns. After about a month of consolidation between 8c and 10c it finally broke through that level and has stayed above it since. 

On Wednesday the company announced that it has received cash proceeds of AUD$160,000 for the sale of VINs as a VPN replacement product from its pilot program with China Telecom Wuxi for the period October 2018 to March 2019 from its China reseller based in Hong Kong and its China based agent JASTVIN.

Management has confirmed that the sales of the VPN replacement product through JASTVIN will now continue through 51 cities in China.

NET share price is up from 12c to a high of 17c in the last three trading sessions. It will be interesting to see what the next set of revenue figures looks like.


----------



## just_jay (5 July 2019)

155% increase since mid june.


----------



## greggles (11 July 2019)

NET up another 9.4% to 29c today after announcing it has signed an MOU with iSoftStone Information Technology (Group) Co. Ltd (ISS) to establish a joint venture company in China to distribute and sell products developed from the Beijing IoT Lab.

ISS have agreed to purchase a minimum 100,150 VINs for their existing customers from the joint venture company once it is established at the end of July 2019. Revenue for the joint venture company from the sale of the 100,150 VINS will be recurring monthly. Whilst pricing is confidential, the price for the 100,150 VINs will be higher than prices paid by customers in the China Telecom Wuxi JAST pilot program. 

The good news just keeps on coming.

Surely NET's going to have to take a breather soon. It was just over 3c only four months ago!


----------



## barney (11 July 2019)

greggles said:


> . It was just over 3c only four months ago!




Wow! ….. I missed your call on this one Greg. Well spotted.

10 bagger in 4 months. It must be somebodies shout!!


----------



## just_jay (11 July 2019)

@tech/a or @peter2 when this settles, would you do a commentary on how either of you would have traded this with an entry on the 4th July?

As mentioned before, I stay away from huge gap ups as I cant stomach > 10% risk per trade. I know appropriate position sizing takes some of the risk away but it a mind game I am trying to conquer. Any bit of educating helps.


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2019)

Have a little position in this myself


----------



## peter2 (11 July 2019)

just_jay said:


> @tech/a or @peter2 when this settles, would you do a commentary on how either of you would have traded this with an entry on the 4th July?




NET came to my attention when it traded above 0.10. I liked the shallow sideways consolidation on low volume after the prior run up. I didn't trade this because I don't trade companies with their whole business located in China (or Israeli based companies). A chart like this shows me how silly this bias is. I'm working on it.
My setups are labeled 1,2,3.
#1 is the BO of the consolidation at 0.105.
#2 is BO-NH at 0.14.
#3 is BO-NH at 0.21

Your entry on 4th July is similar to my #3. If I bought here I would know that this entry into the trend is late and price momentum is nearer to the end. The R:R of this trade is worse than #1, #2.






It's important to know why you bought this stock. Are you trading it for a quick gain or are you intending to be a longer term holder hoping for a huge profit?  This is very important because this dictates how you should manage the trade.

Personally I trade for both quick and medium term gains. Buying at #3 I would be hoping for a quick gain because I'm late. At 0.30 my trade would be past +2R and I would protect this gain with a very tight exit stop. I'll let price go higher but if it starts to fall I'd sell at 0.28 to grab a quick +2R result.

If I'd bought at #1 or #2 then I'm able to let price move around a lot more and see if there's more to this weekly trend. I hope this helps you form your own trading plans. @just_jay


----------



## just_jay (11 July 2019)

peter2 said:


> It's important to know why you bought this stock. Are you trading it for a quick gain or are you intending to be a longer term holder hoping for a huge profit?  This is very important because this dictates how you should manage the trade.




Thank you Peter for your analysis. I don't own the stock. It came across my radar on the 4th of July (volume traded) and I just stuck it in my watchlist because the support levels were too far away for my comfort. I hold my stocks short term and aim for a 1R to 1.5R. I never get over 2R because I am prone to taking my profits early, but I am working on refining my exit strategy.


----------



## barney (11 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> Have a little position in this myself




I notice that you are on the pulse at the moment Tech

Shouldn't you be doing paperwork or quotes or something..


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2019)

Doing heaps of that mate 
Known as the quote machine!


----------



## Knwee2 (31 December 2019)

has anyone reviewed the recent annual general meeting video recording?

https://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/archives/finance_news_network274816.html

sound very promising.


----------



## Knwee2 (2 March 2020)

Hi All, 

There are lot of news coming since mid-Feb - there was an interview with finnewsnetwork talking about Beijing Gov is going to sign a contract with them.

In addition, i have emailed the team to ask for clarification in their half yearly report, the respond as follow:



Thank you for your email and your genuine interest in the company.

The revenue reported at $651,000 for the HY reflects the revenue the company has earned across the multiple sale streams for delivering the company’s product and any associated on premise services.


The revenue is split in the accounts into the two categories as the collection of revenue out of China via the WFOE involves two different billing methodologies.


The China JV has begun signing large scale clients and have a business model of charging upfront payments for the scoping and installation of the VSN Lite and VSN Platform.

The Infrastructure/ will have a long life ( 25 years) where monthly payments for use of licenses will generate a valuable income stream for the company.

The official launch of the JV and its products has not yet commenced. The announced agreements/contracts are as a result of companies who have been in the IoT Lab testing the product.


Jast VIN is an agent of Netlinkz and they are free to use any promotional strategy that they believe is appropriate.


The company will update the market on progress with Blue Tech when material contracts are signed. As a US Government reseller all contracts have a longer than normal lead time.


I have no knowledge of S3 or its services.



As an ASX listed company the Netlinkz will continue to meet its ongoing disclosure obligations.
Kind regards


Ian




*Ian Hamilton*

*General Manager*

*Netlinkz Limited*


----------



## Knwee2 (12 March 2020)

Seem like this stock is under radar.  Once it comes back from suspension either Friday or next Monday... I believe it will followed by announcement of deals completed!!! The ceo in the interviewed said the contract with Beijing gov is close to finish, that was a week ago.  

Bring it on!! Pandemic is your stage to glow.


----------



## System (15 September 2020)

Netlinkz Remains on Track for $15 million Revenue by Year End


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 September 2020)

not much happening with NET apart from the 'research piece' that came out  .... and appeared on RHS of ASF front page, and post #23 above

bit of a concerted effort to create some awareness, or a chance for money to ease out?

5 day chart.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> not much happening with NET apart from the 'research piece' that came out  .... and appeared on RHS of ASF front page, and post #23 above
> 
> bit of a concerted effort to create some awareness, or a chance for money to ease out?
> 
> ...



The latter I would say. I saw it jump this morning and hesitated. Then it rolled over today.

gg


----------



## System (20 October 2020)

Record customer receipts highlight Netlinkz growth in China


----------

